# Sermorelin or HGH???



## 07bobber (Feb 26, 2013)

I am on hrt - test c & deca, my clinic charges 300 a month for sermorelin & 500 for hgh. I can not order from online sources. Do I spend the extra $?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 26, 2013)

I spend the extra $ myself.. I trust my endo! You pretty much know you're getting it right then, and more than likely its pharm grade 100 PC of the time on the HCG. GH is a different story, where a lot of the US supplies are bunk! It's becoming an issue getting script rHGH, luckily we do bloods every 3 months!


----------



## Boss of Bosses (Mar 1, 2013)

try the AMINO GF-4 from our company it is better than both of them


----------



## 07bobber (Mar 2, 2013)

What dose do u suggest...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## s2h (Mar 2, 2013)

07bobber said:


> I am on hrt - test c & deca, my clinic charges 300 a month for sermorelin & 500 for hgh. I can not order from online sources. Do I spend the extra $?
> 
> Thanks in advance


GH for the win...


----------



## Bl@ck0ut (Apr 5, 2013)

ONLY $500 to get hgh through a clinic... something does not sound right!  When I tired the clinic route, they had my blood tested 3+ times and each and every time I came up severely deficient.  Shitter was, my IGF-1 was somehow still at the very low end of normal, so as a result, they said they could probably still make a case for writing me a script for gh, but it would cost around $1,500-2,000/month!  Needless to say, for that price I did not take them up on the offer.


----------

